# Armored Iran's ladies...



## v2 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sexy girls, aren't they?


----------



## Pisis (Mar 15, 2006)

kill 'em!


----------



## Erich (Mar 15, 2006)

funny all 6 bitches missed their targets ..........


----------



## Pisis (Mar 15, 2006)

yeah, i guess so...


----------



## Erich (Mar 15, 2006)

you better believe it ! especially when the far two on the right are looking at the same target trying to figure out where their lame shots landed; nowhere except into the wood background barriers.

pussies


----------



## Pisis (Mar 15, 2006)

i mean yes, i saw it. 

btw, based on Koran, isn't it forbidden to depict a human being? In Iran?


----------



## Erich (Mar 15, 2006)

round black butts of the Ayatollahs possibly on paper ? rats, still missed them for the thirteenth time 8) 

Schrumpf-Germane


----------



## Pisis (Mar 15, 2006)

OK, I was saving this sing-along-song for a time like this one:


----------



## v2 (Mar 15, 2006)

Don't worry guys. White power are coming...










What could be finer than gorgeous girls with few clothes but carrying pistols?


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 15, 2006)

These girls aint carryinng only pistols, they are also carrying double-barrelled shotguns as well. )


----------



## evangilder (Mar 15, 2006)

Damn! A whole hell of a lot better looking than those Burka clad ones.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 15, 2006)

You can say THAT again Evan. )


----------



## Pisis (Mar 15, 2006)

well, it is in the quran...


----------



## v2 (Mar 16, 2006)

We are sorry....

http://www.danishmuhammedcartoons.com/Apology.html


----------



## Pisis (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah, I saw this one before... good one, hehe.


----------



## Clave (Mar 16, 2006)

Pisis said:


> kill 'em!



Eh? why?


----------



## Pisis (Mar 16, 2006)

Clave said:


> Pisis said:
> 
> 
> > kill 'em!
> ...



Cause if you don't, they'll kill you...


----------



## Clave (Mar 16, 2006)

Iran is the enemy now? 

When did that happen? 

What about all those F-14s the US sold them? surely that was not a mistake...?

Are these women in the army? or just a gun club? or do you mean kill women as a gereral principle?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 16, 2006)

v2 said:


> Don't worry guys. White power are coming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice V2 , it remembers me the old thread "Lurrrvely ladies"  


By the way, nice Hammerli pistols in the iranians hands.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 16, 2006)

> What about all those F-14s the US sold them? surely that was not a mistake...?


They ran outta spare parts for those old birds 10 years+ ago... I heard some General over there has one in his backyard his kids play around on...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 16, 2006)

Clave said:


> Iran is the enemy now?
> 
> When did that happen?
> 
> ...



Of course not as a general principle...

Iran is the current enemy no.1 and it happened years ago... namely in 1979.

I don't say US did not make and don't make mistakes but why always everyone starts to blame US? When I say "this cat is black" does it really make the other one white?


----------



## Clave (Mar 17, 2006)

So.. you think the West should invade Iran?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 17, 2006)

v2 said:


> White power


damn i hate that stupid phrase!


----------



## Pisis (Mar 17, 2006)

Clave said:


> So.. you think the West should invade Iran?



What do you think would happen if G. Bush or T. Blair said that Iran must be wiped off the face of Earth, that Iran is kidnapping Israeli babies for organs and Islam is evil and many other insults?

Who would invade whom? The West must finally stop being naive and friendly to those dickheads...

Someone please transfer this thread into Politics...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 17, 2006)

doesn't Iran have oil? cause i think i saw on the newspaper that they promised to supply us some oil in case we need some


----------



## Pisis (Mar 17, 2006)

Of course! All that bullshit they need Atmic energy... Why? Iran is one of the top oil owners in the World, why would they damn need Atomic plant? You guess... What begins with the letter "A" and flies in the air? And it's n ot an Airplane...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 17, 2006)

and an airplane they get, to strike them down


----------



## Pisis (Mar 17, 2006)

Hehe


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 17, 2006)

shalom?


----------



## Pisis (Mar 17, 2006)

shalom means peace in Hebrew. It is a universal greet.
In this case I meant it a bit sarcastic.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 17, 2006)

none of them seem to be carrying missiles/bombs, only external tanks


----------



## Pisis (Mar 17, 2006)

Of course, it is probably from some peaceful Airshow...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 17, 2006)

Armoured Israel Chicks: http://www.flickr.com/photos/fearweb/sets/72057594062802639/


----------



## Erich (Mar 17, 2006)

they maybe "hot" honeis but will tell you from experience they would stomp your lily white a** in the ground.

invade Iran ? who said anything about that. Israel's turn to get on to it, let them pop the nuke facilities as they have the knowledge where everything is located even more so than "so called western powers"

some of you guys need to wake the bloody up, you'be tainted by the liberal deceiving news medai for the past 15 years. of course some of U were what 5-10 years of age then


----------



## Pisis (Mar 17, 2006)

Erich said:


> they maybe "hot" honeis but will tell you from experience they would stomp your lily white a** in the ground.



Yeah, I can tell from my own...


----------



## Clave (Mar 17, 2006)

Erich said:


> some of you guys need to wake the bloody up, you'be tainted by the liberal deceiving news medai for the past 15 years. of course some of U were what 5-10 years of age then



 Pretty funny dude! 

I presume you were joking?...


----------



## Erich (Mar 17, 2006)

your response says it all


----------



## Clave (Mar 17, 2006)

So.. not joking then?

You really think that I have been brainwashed by the liberal media?

I stopped taking that stuff seriously 30 years ago.

So... back on track - I suppose my real point was that it seems like 'yesterday's friend' is 'tomorrow's enemy' and this is determined by the _leaders_ of the country, not the ordinary people, so I ask this question:

Can war on Iran be justified?

I mean, the war on Iraq hardly had a good mandate, and look what a mess that's turned out to be...


----------



## Erich (Mar 17, 2006)

I can easily see where this is going to wind up, and I ain't going there 

agreed no war is ever justified unless..........provakation and I can tell you we had our sources though Bush backtracked to save face but not entirely he was protecting our own in the mideast since we have forces in all the mid-east countries but that is nothing new and should be obvious to all. iran will be smashed and so will Syria but maybe not in our lifetime.

I'd like to be one to stand behind the form of peace but it isn't going to happen, soon enough the carnage will be spreading back into Europe and over here in the States again.

if you or anyone else is thinking of a quick fix forget it, this is going to go one till earths end. Slick Willy got the US in it during his reign through his subtleties and paying of eastern nations. Slick is good term kinda like petroleum jelly which has many uses.........


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I think war with Earan = (Iran) could be justified. The leader of that backwards-assed country already has threatened to stop selling the USA oil. However, I think war can be sidelined because all we have to do is to buy more oil from someone else -- such as from Russia -- or even Mexico.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 18, 2006)

Ya know, all this warmongering/soapbox screaming is fine and dandy, but remember, and ALWAYS remember, that War can be justified against 95% of all the Earths countries, in one way shape or form....

The USA pretty much leads that list....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 18, 2006)

does that include the Philippines


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 18, 2006)

Yup...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 18, 2006)

why?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 18, 2006)

For the breeding of Terrorists and Islamic Militants....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 18, 2006)

they're just people who are offended by Christianity and that way of lifestyle, like any other radical and besides, thats only the very Southern part of the Philippines


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 18, 2006)

And??? Who gives a rats ass.... Marcos ruined it for everyone....

Heres a clip of Iranian Women Police Trainees........ Too freakin funny watching them repel the wall....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL


----------



## plan_D (Mar 19, 2006)

That's too funny. Looks like a sketch Monty Python would do !!!


----------



## Pisis (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, might look funny but on the other hand it's scary. They do it correct. You might laugh at it but you should prepare for war...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 19, 2006)

yeah many people think that they can easily repel a building/ridge or shoot a gun properly and laugh at those Iranian women, but when it comes to the real deal they suck and are far behind those whom they laughed at


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 19, 2006)

> Looks like a sketch Monty Python would do !!!


Damn right....


----------



## Erich (Mar 19, 2006)

hells bells, I'm gonna go look for some Iranian ladies with bullet proof boobs and petroleum jelly ....... I'm so depressed.......... 8)


----------



## Pisis (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm not sure you can see that unless they want to cut off your head...


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 19, 2006)

Did they lower the height of that wall so their women could get over it easier? Haw haw haw.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 19, 2006)

Those "Women" would probably kick ur ass all over the Texas Panhandle dude....


----------



## Erich (Mar 19, 2006)

hmmmmm had to go see the repelling again, must do that with a cape next time I plan on climbing Castle Dome in no. California, it has a rocking nice north face 1000 footer abseil. they say I really look good in black but it might be a bit hot in summer. Like the catchy graduation shoulder sash ............... Ooooooooooooooooooh special


----------



## Clave (Mar 19, 2006)

I did chuckle a bit, but then I saw they had MP5s...

No matter how stupid they look climbing and running in their bourkas, they must be _twice as good_ as a guy doing the same thing in normal clothes.


----------



## Erich (Mar 19, 2006)

yes they probably could kick the average dude or chic

sad for them they are really not up to snuff just like the male military portion of Iran but then again maybe they are more on top of things .......


----------



## plan_D (Mar 19, 2006)

It looked like a farce to me, to be honest. How are they going to do anything properly dressed like that ? And firing from the car , excellent accuracy. And so much for bomb disposal , it went off !


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 19, 2006)

> How are they going to do anything properly dressed like that ?


Ive done a healthy amount of repelling, and it cant be easy in a ghurka...


----------



## Erich (Mar 19, 2006)

it was just a teaching tool anywaye for the younger islamic ladies, or at least I hope it was...... can u imagine this at halloween it would fit right in


----------



## plan_D (Mar 19, 2006)

It was hardly a fast assault when they were repelling that wall . Can you imagine the bandits on the inside laughing as these post-box clad camels try and try to ride down a wall !? There's more threat in open combat from a freakin' piglet than that joke. 

In fact, I'm pretty sure the one on the far right was actually John Cleese.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 20, 2006)

> In fact, I'm pretty sure the one on the far right was actually John Cleese.


LMFAO...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## v2 (Aug 2, 2006)

These photos may look like a bad Monty Python skit, but they are of the graduation ceremony of female cadets from the Iranian Police Academy in 2005.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

lord have mercy on us all......


----------



## Erich (Aug 2, 2006)

in the blindfold pic.............ah let's see door # 1 or is it door # 4 ?

ah if I make a mistake they are going to cut off my head and I will not be one of the holy virgins ascending to Mohamed ........ arg, let it not be so !


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 2, 2006)

I was taking out the trash today and I noticed a stunning relationship between a giant black garbage bag flapping in the breeze and the woman in those burqua's....


----------



## timshatz (Aug 2, 2006)

I thought for a second it was a trailer for a new Iranian TV Shows..

"The not so Mod Squad"
"The Mohammad Street Blues" (Iranian version of "Hill Street Blues")
"One Aknod 12" (Iranian version of "One Adam 12")
"Cagney and Lacey: The Lost Episodes- Cagney and Lacey are kicking some *** for the Ayatolah"
"Camel 54, Where aarrrreeee Yooooouuuuu"
"Law and Order: Black Burka Unit"
"Starsky and Falafaful"
"TPD Black"


----------



## v2 (Aug 8, 2006)

more...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 8, 2006)

v2 said:


> These photos may look like a bad Monty Python skit, but they are of the graduation ceremony of female cadets from the Iranian Police Academy in 2005.



The upper right looks like a hanging. Lanc has it right. God help us these Cant C#unts don't actually give birth.


----------



## zerum (Aug 9, 2006)

Schpaa.com - Humor - Show


----------



## v2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Pretty woman, isn't she?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2006)

plan_D said:


> In fact, I'm pretty sure the one on the far right was actually John Cleese.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2006)

v2 said:


> Pretty woman, isn't she?



That's not a woman! That's a Man, man.

I actually liked the chick hangin out of the passenger window firing the pistol gangsta style.


----------



## v2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> That's not a woman! That's a Man, man.



Man in burka??? Where is Allah!?


----------



## Erich (Sep 26, 2006)

ah not to sterotype but isn't (she) a bit Jewish ? Heavens, you don't think there looking to take out a Kosher Deli do you ? The kids look pretty hungry so ........

E


----------

